# Person of the Year 2008



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 7, 2008)

So, I was reading Time's articles about Person of the Year 2007, and started wondering who would be shortlisted for PoY 2008. But anyway, I had an idea; why don't we do Person of the Year or something on this forum?

Like something where people nominate people and the top 6 or so get voted for to get the award? So, for example, everybody nominates somebody, and the top 6 (in this case, Barack Obama, Vanessa-Mae, David Cameron and three other people) get voted for in a poll. The winner (let's say Barack Obama) wins the award.

So, if you want to nominate people, then go ahead, I guess...

*Nominations*
Sarah Palin
Barack Obama
Tom Cruise
Alex Munroe - 3 Nominations
Chuck Norris - 2 Nominations
Jesus
Satoshi Tajiri


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, we don't do popularity contests. EVEN IF THEY'RE NOT ABOUT FORUM MEMBERS.

EDIT: Oh wait. I vote for Sarah Palin! I love her.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> *Nominations*
> Sarah Palin


Wait what?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 7, 2008)

MD nominated Sarah Palin. It was probably jokingly, but a nomination is a nomination, and unless he tells me to take it off, I can't. He might genuinely want to nominate her.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 7, 2008)

I nominate Barack Obama.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Like something where people nominate people and the top 6 or so get voted for to get the award? So, for example, everybody nominates somebody, and the top 6 (in this case, Barack Obama, Vanessa-Mae, David Cameron and three other people) get voted for in a poll. The winner (let's say Barack Obama) wins the award.


Okay, so did I get this straight: we nominate people, then we vote for the ones we like, and the top 6 have absolutely nothing to do with anything, and the winner is the winner - right?

EDIT:



Catch-22 said:


> I nominate Barack Obama.


Oh, it's on, little man. It's on.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 7, 2008)

The six people who received the most nominations get put into a poll where people vote and we get the Person of the Year.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> The six people who received the most nominations get put into a poll where people vote and we get the Person of the Year.


I take it you don't know what nominations are, then?


----------



## Jetx (Oct 7, 2008)

What's up with all the political-people nominations?


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Jetx said:


> What's up with all the political-people nominations?


Hey, when _I_ made my nomination, there wasn't a single politician on the list!


----------



## Capitain Jay (Oct 7, 2008)

I nominate Tom Cruise. Just to see how far he would go before Scientology claim copyright and censor us all.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 7, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Hey, when _I_ made my nomination, there wasn't a single politician on the list!


Most examples in the first post, though! :(


----------



## Autumn (Oct 7, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Hey, when _I_ made my nomination, there wasn't a single politician on the list!


nice

*can't think of anyone to nominate*


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> nice


... Yeeeeeeees.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Oct 7, 2008)

Chuck Norris is man of the century.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll nominate Chuck Norris.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 7, 2008)

Alex Munroe.


----------



## Latiass (Oct 7, 2008)

I nominate myself, to compete with Alex Munroe.

If I can't nominate myself, then I also nominate him.

GO FOR GOLD MAN (unless I am competing with you in which case go for silver)


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 7, 2008)

I nominate...

SATOSHI TAJIRI


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 7, 2008)

Lexy Munroe


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 7, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I nominate...
> 
> SATOSHI TAJIRI


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Oct 7, 2008)

I nominate Patrick Warburton.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 7, 2008)

um I nominate Gene Ray. I would nominate myself, only I won in 2006 so that would be a bit unfair.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 7, 2008)

I nominate me.


----------



## Clover (Oct 8, 2008)

Xikaze

B)


----------



## xkze (Oct 8, 2008)

no

B)


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 8, 2008)

I nominate xAdian.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 8, 2008)

Xikaze said:


> Alex Munroe.
> 
> B)


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 8, 2008)

I nominate me. Hey, _someone _has to lose miserably, probably somehow with negative votes =3


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 8, 2008)

Nominating David Tennant! :3


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 8, 2008)

I nominate *Jesus*. He's done so much for us all, you know? He deserves it.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 8, 2008)

What exactly has Jesus done this year? :/


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 8, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> What exactly has Jesus done this year? :/


Hey, he was awesome enough 2000 years ago to still be awesome today. I reckon that warrants some recognition. >=(


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Hey, he was awesome enough 2000 years ago to still be awesome today. I reckon that warrants some recognition. >=(


And? I never said he wasn't awesome today. Nor did I say that it didn't deserve recognition.

EDIT: Why must you disagree with everything I say?


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 8, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> What exactly has Jesus done this year? :/


He's been with you *every single day* this year giving you His love. He is the way, the truth and light. He is our Lord and we should love Him as He loves us.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 8, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> He's been with you *every single day* this year giving you His love. He is the way, the truth and light. He is our Lord and we should love Him as He loves us.


What has he done this year that's so special compared to what he's done any other year then?


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 8, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> What has he done this year that's so special compared to what he's done any other year then?


Nothing. But for 2 millenia he's been ignored by the Person of the Year thingy.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 8, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> What has he done this year that's so special compared to what he's done any other year then?


Nothing. He does the same job every day - and He doesn't ask a thing for it. He deserves this.

Incidentally do you attend Ystalyfera or is it a different school that you go to?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never heard of whatever school that is.

Why'd you ask?


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 8, 2008)

BECAUSE you go to a Welsh school and that's the only Welsh school I know :( plus I knew a guy from Cardiff who went there.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 8, 2008)

I nominate Heath Ledger. You never said we couldn't nominate the deceased.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 8, 2008)

There was a book on the top 100 people of all time.

And Jesus was third.

And I wasn't even on the list :< Don't you _hate_ typos?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 12, 2008)

I nominate Kouki Saitou. (TCG illustrator.)


----------



## Renteura (Oct 12, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> shadow_lugia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I nominated Jesus. :(


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 12, 2008)

Russell Brand for president


----------



## Diz (Oct 12, 2008)

I nominate Willy Wonka! 'cause he has a funny name!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

I nominate Don S Davis because he died :(


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 12, 2008)

I nominate Hugh Laurie.


/________________
\


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm using the horizontal postbit so that doesn't work. :(


----------



## Retsu (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe you should use the better postbit, then.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe not.

Although Hugh Laurie should have a nomination. He's awesome.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 12, 2008)

I count _five_ nominations for Alex Munroe. >:(


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 12, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> I nominate *Jesus*. He's done so much for us all, you know? He deserves it.


----------



## Angela (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm gonna nominate Helga Braga the Icelandic comedian:D butterfree knows who she is:D


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 13, 2008)

Angela said:


> I'm gonna nominate Helga Braga the Icelandic comedian:D butterfree knows who she is:D


From your location and general vibe of your posts, I'm surprised you didn't nominate Butterfree.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 13, 2008)

The Mad Hatter said:


> From your location and general vibe of your posts, I'm surprised you didn't nominate Butterfree.


Wow. Yeah... Talk about fangirl.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 13, 2008)

I hereby nominate Rick Rubin.

For producing legendary albums.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Maybe you should use the better postbit, then.


Really, we're getting snooty over postbits now?

Anyway I nominate your mum.
No, really.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 13, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I nominate...
> 
> SATOSHI TAJIRI


^this


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 13, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> I nominate Hugh Laurie.
> 
> 
> /________________
> \


_I_ nominate every British comedian ever ^w^


----------



## Angela (Oct 13, 2008)

ライチュウ;150526 said:
			
		

> From your location and general vibe of your posts, I'm surprised you didn't nominate Butterfree.


Whats that suppose to mean?

Can't I say I'm Icelandic too?



Music Dragon said:


> Wow. Yeah... Talk about fangirl.


Ye when pigs fly.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Angela said:


> Ye when pigs fly.


_What_ me when pigs fly? "Avast", perhaps?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 14, 2008)

I think she means 'yeah', MD.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> I think she means 'yeah', MD.


Oh right! Well, thanks for pointing that out. I lack the brain capacity to figure these things out myself - I mean, hell, I can't even tell when _someone's kidding_.


----------

